# What Temp Do you Set Car AC to?



## MarvinG (Dec 20, 2016)

So I have a Mazda where I can set the temperature for both sides of the vehicle.

Its gonna be 90 F outside tomorrow, what is a comfortable temperature to set the AC to?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I usually set it between 72-76. Cooler during the heat of the day to combat the sun and warmer in the evenings. I figure if I am cold, so are the pax.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I set mine and leave it 68 for both climate zones, and adjust accordingly. If I get it down to icicle range I can keep them quiet till end of ride.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

When you run out of things to say


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Spring, summer and fall ? I always drive with a window open, and only turn on the AC for log rides (15 min +) to max cold if they request it. Where I am, most pax prefer fresh air to AC.

WIntertime I use 22 celcius.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Slow News Day


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Set it to Max cold, when you're cold, turn it warmer.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

I’m in Florida, need I say more.


----------



## MarvinG (Dec 20, 2016)

TBone said:


> I usually set it between 72-76. Cooler during the heat of the day to combat the sun and warmer in the evenings. I figure if I am cold, so are the pax.


Thanks, best answer. I leave it on auto, and then adjust fan speed if it suddenly gets warm as people get in, etc. Figured it out!


----------



## Butter3031 (Oct 13, 2018)

I do 68 in heat of day and turn up fan, but adjust as needed. In Evening it's up to 72. I try to adjust for what it is outside. I want them to enjoy the temp when they get in. Just as I do for anyone


----------



## MarvinG (Dec 20, 2016)

Butter3031 said:


> I do 68 in heat of day and turn up fan, but adjust as needed. In Evening it's up to 72. I try to adjust for what it is outside. I want them to enjoy the temp when they get in. Just as I do for anyone


I found 68 to be too cold for me. Which is why I asked on this forum. Its also worth noting that people who have been outdoors in the heat will find even 74 inside the car very chill!


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

For $5 I turn it on, set to 78° and charge a $1 for each degree they would like it to be lowered.

Or

$1 per window but an extra $5 if you want me to crack the sun roof to stop the pressure noise.

Cash Only!!


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

wicked said:


> For $5 I turn it on, set to 78° and charge a $1 for each degree they would like it to be lowered.
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


You have a really vivid imagination.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

19-24C or 66-75F

I got used to this when I had an EV to save the battery. Cool in the winter and Warm in the summer but not too bad on either end. Driving a plugin hybrid I still do this to save the battery.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I set mine to comfortable, usually 70F. Recently took a trip to southern FL, I had to ask the guy to turn the AC down as any sudden moves and my nipples would have torn my shirt.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm ready to charge extra for AC....see if I can my costly summer gas consumption badge


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I can’t set a temp in my vehicle. I couldn’t afford that luxury. Thanks for making me feel crappy about myself.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't run your AC unless you are darn sure you are going to get a tip.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I run my A/C for me, not for the passengers. They just get the benefit of me liking to be comfortable.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I set it to where I am comfortable. Sometimes we have snow in the back seat during the hot months but no biggie.


----------

